

On Addictions - wickedchap
http://wickedchap.roon.io/on-addictions

======
win_ini
“Health nuts are going to feel stupid someday, lying in hospitals dying of
nothing.” Redd Foxx

~~~
wickedchap
Haha. Genius!

